# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Ψυγείο Genereal Electric No Frost 15 κ.π. δουλεύει συνεχώς κατεβάζοντας θερμοκρασίες

## lazarefa

Τον Αύγουστο του 2003 (κοντεύουν 16 χρόνια) αγόρασα ένα ψυγείο No Frost General Electric 15 κ.π. (γύρω στα 410 λίτρα όγκου). Γενικά όλα τα χρόνια το ψυγείο δουλεύει καλά και κρατά τις σωστές θερμοκρασίες (4 βαθμοί συντήρηση, -18 με -20 κατάψυξη). Επειδή δεν διέθετε κάποιο εσωτερικό θερμόμετρο (δεν έχει οθόνες και λοιπά ενδεικτικά πέρα από τους θερμοστάτες ρύθμισης) εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια (8-10) έχω τοποθετήσει ένα θερμόμετρο στη συντήρηση κι ένα στην κατάψυξη απ' όπου παρακολουθώ τακτικά τις θερμοκρασίες.
Πάντα ήταν καλές και φυσικά ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκε έλεγχος/συμπλήρωση φρέον ή οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση τεχνικού.
Κάποιες λίγες φορές τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια είχα παρατηρήσει ότι ακουγόταν για παρατεταμένα διαστήματα να λειτουργεί ο συμπιεστής. Σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, όποτε συνέβαινε αυτό, οι θερμοκρασίες στο εσωτερικό τόσο σε συντήρηση όσο και σε κατάψυξη έπεφταν περαιτέρω (πχ 0 συντήρηση, -22 κατάψυξη) οπότε γυρνούσα το περιστροφικό ρυθμιστή θερμοστάτη της συντήρησης στο 0 (κανονικά το έχω στο 3 κι έχει μέγιστο το 9) κι έκοβε ο συμπιεστής. Μετά από ώρα έπαιρνε κανονικά. Κάποιες ακόμα λιγότερες φορές αν πήγαινα ενώ δούλευε συνέχεια να κόψω το συμπιεστή από το θερμοστάτη της συντήρησης δεν έκοβε και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις έκοβα την τροφοδοσία ρεύματος του ψυγείου και το άφηνα λίγα λεπτά οπότε μετά έπαιρνε/έκοβε σωστά (ώστε να κρατάει σωστές θερμοκρασίες πάντα, δηλαδή γύρω στους 4 βαθμούς συντήρηση και γύρω στους -18 κατάψυξη).
Χτες λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή το απόγευμα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πάλι ο συμπιεστής δουλεύει επί ώρα χωρίς να κόβει. Τσεκάρω θερμοκρασίες και όντως βλέπω (ενώ ο ρυθμιστής ήταν στο 3 με μέγιστο το 9) ότι στη μεν συντήρηση είχε κατέβει στους -2 στη δε κατάψυξη στους -23 (5 με 6 βαθμούς πιο χαμηλά από κει που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κόψει).
Πρώτη κίνηση προσπάθησα να κόψω το συμπιεστή γυρνώντας το περιστροφικό του θερμοστάτη της συντήρησης στο 0. Δυστυχώς δεν έκοβε (δεν ακουγόταν ο μηχανικός ήχος κλατς που κάνει όταν κόβει) κι ο συμπιεστής δούλευε συνεχώς. Κόβω το ρεύμα στο ψυγείο οπότε σβήνει και μετά 1-2 λεπτά το επαναφέρω. Μετά από κάποια ώρα ξανάρχισε ο συμπιεστής αλλά πάλι δεν έκοβε κι έριξε πάλι τη θερμοκρασία την ώρα που κοίταξα τις ενδείξεις, στη μεν συντήρηση στους 0 στη δε κατάψυξη στους -22. Ξανάκοψα ρεύμα κι επανέφερα (γιατί πάλι δεν επανήλθε με περιστροφή του ρυθμιστικού θερμοστάτη συντήρησης στο 0) κι επειδή πλέον είχε περάσει η ώρα το άφησα και πήγα για ύπνο. Σήμερα το πρωί, μετά από κανά 6ωρο οι θερμοκρασίες στους θαλάμους ήταν νορμάλ (4 συντήρηση, -18 κατάψυξη).
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω μάλλον υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με το θερμοστάτη που κολλάει. Θέμα απόδοσης δεν έχω ούτε είχα ποτέ σε κανέναν από τους 2 θαλάμους (από πάνω είναι η κατάψυξη κι από κάτω η συντήρηση). Επίσης στην κατάψυξη ποτέ δεν έχω δει να σχηματίζεται κρούστα πάγου (ούτε στη συντήρηση φυσικά). Τέλος, απόψυξη με την κλασική διαδικασία (σβήσιμο συσκευής για πολλές ώρες) δε θυμάμαι να έχω κάνει ποτέ στα τόσα χρόνια εκτός από 1 φορά που έγινε λόγω μετακόμισης σε άλλο σπίτι, κάπου στην πρώτη 2ετία του ψυγείου).
Θα μου προτείνατε να ψαχτώ για αλλαγή θερμοστάτη ή ίσως και κάτι άλλο; Σε περίπτωση αλλαγής θερμοστάτη γνωρίζετε αν η διαδικασία μπορεί να γίνει από κάποιον με εργαλεία που να πιάνουν τα χέρια του, σχετικά εύκολα ή απαιτεί να λυθούν πολλά πράγματα στο ψυγείο ώστε να απαιτείται ειδικευμένος τεχνικός;
Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές κείμενο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> κι επειδή πλέον είχε περάσει η ώρα το άφησα και πήγα για ύπνο. Σήμερα το πρωί, μετά από κανά 6ωρο οι θερμοκρασίες στους θαλάμους *ήταν νορμάλ (4 συντήρηση, -18 κατάψυξη).*
> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω μάλλον υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με το θερμοστάτη που κολλάει.


Γιατί θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει θέμα με θερμοστάτη ενώ βλέπεις φυσιολογική μέτρηση ? (φαίνεται από το πολύ ψάξιμο μπέρδεψες και τα αυτονόητα ) :Lol: 

Η 6 ώρη μοναδική φάση που άφησες το ψυγείο να κάνει όπως αυτό νομίζει την δουλειά του και όχι όπως νομίζεις εσύ / έδειξε και την σωστότερη λειτουργία του.

----------


## lazarefa

Φίλε Πέτρο έφυγα από το σπίτι με τις φυσιολογικές τιμές που ανέφερα. 9 ώρες μετά που επέστρεψα από τη δουλειά (πριν λίγο δηλαδή) με το που ανοίγω το σπίτι και μπαίνω ακούω το συμπιεστή του ψυγείου να δουλεύει. Ανοίγω συντήρηση και κατάψυξη να δω θερμοκρασίες και ήταν -2 στη συντήρηση και -23 κατάψυξη. Προσπάθησα πάλι γυρνώντας θερμοστάτη στο 0 να κόψω το συμπιεστή αλλά τίποτα, οπότε υποχρεωτικά κατέβασα το μικροαυτόματο της γραμμής του ψυγείου για να κόψει. Μετά 2-3 λεπτά που έδωσα ρεύμα, έμεινε κάποια ώρα σβηστός ο συμπιεστής κι έπειτα ξαναπήρε. Κατέβασα τη ρύθμιση του θερμοστάτη στο 2 και μετά από λίγο έκοψε πάλι. Το θέμα είναι να δούμε στους πόσους βαθμούς συντήρησης θα ξαναπάρει ο συμπιεστής. Προφανώς αν είναι να πάρει μετά τους 5-6 δε θα ναι κι ότι καλύτερο. 
Εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις ότι ο θερμοστάτης είναι μια χαρά; Πιθανόν να μην είναι 100% σε κατάσταση που χρήζει αλλαγής, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το έχει το θεματάκι του μάλλον.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Βγάλε αν μπορεις φωτο τον θερμοστάτη και το ταμπελακι του ψυγείου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φωτό και αυτό που αναφέρει "κουμπί θερμοστάτη* συντήρησης* " / σε ποια σημεία είχε τοποθετημένα τα θερμόμετρα επίσης με φωτογραφία που να τα δείχνει από απόσταση (εκτός της κατάψυξης) 
Φίλε Πέτρο έφυγα από το σπίτι με τις φυσιολογικές τιμές που ανέφερα. 9 ώρες μετά που επέστρεψα από τη δουλειά (πριν λίγο δηλαδή) με το που 


> ανοίγω το σπίτι και μπαίνω ακούω το συμπιεστή του ψυγείου να δουλεύει.



Και γιατί κατά εσένα δεν έπρεπε να δουλεύει? (είναι σαν να λες ότι επειδή το είδες οκ το πρωί .... είναι σαν να λες εφ όρου ζωής από εκεί και ύστερα να μην ξαναδουλέψει ποτέ ο συμπιεστής ) .




> Εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις ότι ο θερμοστάτης είναι μια χαρά; Πιθανόν να μην είναι 100% σε κατάσταση που χρήζει αλλαγής, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το έχει το θεματάκι του μάλλον.


Αν έκανες σωστές μετρήσεις φυσικά δεν θα υποστηρίξω ότι ο θερμοστάτης λειτουργεί σωστά ..... αλλά εδώ μας λες ελέγχους με θερμόμετρα χειρός και αμφιβόλου σημείου τοποθέτησης (π.χ. μπορεί τα θερμόμετρα να τα έβαλες σε ισχυρό σημείο ψύξης που δεν κατοχυρώνει την αξιοπιστία μέτρησης . 

Το μόνο ισχυρό σημείο είναι η δήλωση



> εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια (8-10) έχω τοποθετήσει ένα θερμόμετρο στη συντήρηση κι ένα στην κατάψυξη απ' όπου παρακολουθώ τακτικά τις θερμοκρασίες.


 Αλλά όλα τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις δεν κατοχυρώνουν αξιοπιστία μετρήσεων.

Αξιόπιστη μέτρηση θα ήταν π.χ. στο συμβάν που το πρωί το είδες με νορμάλ θερμοκρασίες +4 ....-18 . Να συνέχιζες από εκεί και ύστερα να παρακολουθείς την πορεία συμβάντων *χωρίς να ανοίγεις πόρτες* και παρακολουθόντας τουλάχιστον αν και τώρα δουλεύει σε εύλογους χρόνους . Δυστυχώς όταν έχεις θερμόμετρα χειρός για έλεγχο , αυτό σημαίνει ότι πασπατεύεις / ανοίγεις πόρτες μόνο και μόνο για να δεις αυτά τα θερμόμετρα και *το συχνό άνοιγμα* της πόρτας δεν είναι δυνατόν να σου δείξει τι ακριβώς γίνεται με τις πραγματικές θερμοκρασίες αλλά και τους χρόνους που λειτουργεί .

----------


## lazarefa

Το τελευταίο 24ωρο γύρισα την ρύθμιση του θερμοστάτη συντήρησης στο 2 (από 3 που το είχα πριν) και φαίνεται να σταθεροποιήθηκε η λειτουργία του (παίρνει και κόβει ανά λογικά διαστήματα, απλά η θερμοκρασία στη συντήρηση είναι πλέον γύρω στους 5 από 3-4 που ήταν παλιότερα και αντίστοιχα στην κατάψυξη -16 από -18 παλιότερα). Προς το παρόν λέω να το κρατήσω σε αυτή τη θέση ρύθμισης, μια που για κάποιο λόγο όταν το βάζω στο 3 δείχνει να κολλάει και δουλεύει συνέχεια ο συμπιεστής με αποτέλεσμα να φτάνει στους -2 συντήρηση και -23 κατάψυξη. Παραθέτω φωτό από το ψυγείο και τα θερμόμετρα που έχω βάλει:
https://ibb.co/f19Dn6L
https://ibb.co/YkD3Dxh
https://ibb.co/vBx81pd
https://ibb.co/vBrwcfs

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αριστερά από του κουμπί του θερμοστάτη έχει έναν διακόπτη ενεργοποιημένο στην θέση 1 (δοκίμασες και στην θέση 0?) και τι είναι το ενδιάμεσο κουμπί ?

----------


## nyannaco

Είχα ένα παρόμοιο GE (ίσως και ακριβώς το ίδιο; ) της ίδιας περίπου εποχής, πραγματική ενεργειακή καταβόθρα! Τόσο που όταν το άλλαξε με ένα σύγχρονο, είδα διαφορά στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.
Θυμάμαι πάντως ότι είχε την τάση να μαζεύει πάρα πολύ χνούδι στην περιοχή του συμπιεστή και στη σχάρα κάτω από την πόσρτα στν πρόσοψη, που το ζόριζε στη λειτουργία. Το έχεις ελέγξει και καθαρίσει εκεί;

----------


## lazarefa

Το κουμπί που φαίνεται στη θέση 1 είναι για μείωση της υγρασίας στη συντήρηση (όταν βλέπουμε συμπυκνώματα υγρασίας στα ράφια ή στην οροφή του χώρου συντήρησης. Το άλλο κουμπί είναι ο διακόπτης για το φως της συντήρησης. Χνούδια όσο μπόρεσα καθάρισα στο χώρο κάτω από την πόρτα στην πρόσοψη. Πίσω στο χώρο του συμπιεστή δεν έχω καθαρίσει για χρόνια. Πάντως θυμάμαι ότι πίσω έχει ένα ψευτοκάλυμμα για τη σκόνη ώστε να μην είναι άμεσα εκτεθειμένος ο συμπιεστής.
Βέβαια, σε κάθε περίπτωση, όπως εξαρχής ανέφερα, δεν τίθεται θέμα υπερβολικής λειτουργίας του ψυκτικού κυκλώματος προκειμένου να διατηρήσει μια λογική θερμοκρασία σε συντήρηση και κατάψυξη. Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ σαν πρόβλημα/αστάθεια λειτουργίας είναι ότι εύκολα φαίνεται να χάνεται η ορθή/σταθερή λειτουργία του θερμοστάτη με αποτέλεσμα αντί πχ στο 3 ρύθμιση να κόβει στους 3-4 βαθμούς στη συντήρηση, αυτό να συνεχίζει να εργάζεται και να ρίχνει τη θερμοκρασία στους -3 ή και -3 και να μην κόβει (πάντα με τη ρύθμιση στο 3).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το κουμπί που φαίνεται στη θέση 1 είναι για μείωση της υγρασίας στη συντήρηση


 Λογικά θα έχει κάποια θερμαινόμενη αντίσταση / αλλά δοκίμασες να το έχεις στην απενεργοποιημένη θέση 0 ? (μήπως αυτό έχει συνέπεια και επηρεάζει την λειτουργία με τα προβληματα που αναφέρεις ).

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο έχει ταμπερ (κλαπετο) που ρυθμίζει την ψύξη της συντήρησης.Το θερμόμετρο, απ όσο μπορώ να δω στη φώτο , είναι τοποθετημένο στην έξοδο του ψυχρού αέρα που έρχεται από την κατάψυξη. Λογικό είναι να βλέπεις χαμηλή θερμοκρασία. Αν παλαιότερα δεν συνέβαινε αυτό (και το θερμόμετρο ήταν στην ίδια θέση), πρέπει να αντικαταστήσεις το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα (ταμπερ- θερμοστάτη).

----------


## lazarefa

Όντως έχει τάμπερ στο ρυθμιστικό της κατάψυξης όμως κι όχι της συντήρησης. Το ότι κάποιες φορές κολλάει ο θερμοστάτης της συντήρησης είναι σίγουρο για μένα, το θέμα είναι αν είναι σκόπιμο να το αφήσω ως έχει ή να το αλλάξω στην παρούσα συγκυρία. Εννοείται ότι δε θέλω να το αλλάξω, απλά επειδή μου το έκανε παρατεταμένα αυτή τη φορά, με προβλημάτισε.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Αν το τάμπερ είναι στην κατάψυξη δεν έχει να κάνει με το πρόβλημά σου. Το πιθανότερο είναι να χάνει λίγο ο θερμοστάτης (συχνό φαινόμενο). Αν δεν βρεις τον original και βάλεις universal υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάνει πάλι. Στη θέση σου θα το άφηνα ως έχει και θα το παρακολουθούσα.
Υ.Γ. Αν έχεις μέσο όρο συντήρηση +4 και κατάψυξη -18 έως -20 είσαι οκ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή δεν κοστίζει κάνε ένα καθαρισμό σε αυτό που λέει ο Νίκος στο #8 (στο #9 απάντησες για "ψευτοκάλυμμα " , ο Νίκος δεν εννοούσε αυτό / αλλά πιο μέσα και πίσω από τον συμπιεστή.

----------


## tipos

Σε αρκετά μοντέλα έχει ανεμιστήρα δίπλα στο μοτέρ για την ψύξη του κοντεσερ. Είδες αν λειτουργεί; Αν δεν λειτουργεί τότε το ψυγείο αργεί πολύ να κατεβάσει ψύξη. Η καθαριότητα του κοντεσερ έχει τον πρώτο λόγο για την ομαλή λειτουργία του ψυγείου.

----------


## lazarefa

Μετά από 4-5 μέρες από την τελευταία φορά που έγραψα εδώ, το ψυγείο συνεχίζει να κάνει τα δικά του ως προς τις θερμοκρασίες σε συντήρηση-κατάψυξη. Ή θα δουλεύει σωστά (ως προς το σταμάτα-ξεκίνα του συμπιεστή) με ρύθμιση του θερμοστάτη συντήρησης σε ψηλότερη θερμοκρασία από τη σωστή (περίπου 6 συντήρηση, -16 κατάψυξη) ή, αν θέλω να πιάνει 3-4 συντήρηση και -18 κατάψυξη και ρυθμίζω το θερμοστάτη συντήρησης μισό κλικ πιο δυνατά, συνεχίζει ο συμπιεστής να δουλεύει και αφού πέσει η θερμοκρασία αρκετά πιο χαμηλά από τη ζητούμενη (πάει περίπου -3 συντήρηση και -23 κατάψυξη) και σε αυτή την περίπτωση αν προσπαθήσω να κόψω το συμπιεστή γυρνώντας το περιστροφικό του θερμοστάτη συντήρησης στη θέση 0 δεν ανταποκρίνεται και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος να δουλεύει ο συμπιεστής, οπότε αναγκάζομαι να κόβω το ρεύμα στο ψυγείο για μισό λεπτό και μετά που ξαναδίνω ρεύμα δείχνει σαν να επανέρχεται η λειτουργία του συμπιεστή.
Προσωπικά με όλα αυτά είμαι σχεδόν πεπεισμένος ότι έχει κάποιο θέμα ο θερμοστάτης συντήρησης. Η μόνη κίνηση που θεωρώ ότι μου απομένει πριν επιχειρήσω αντικατάσταση θερμοστάτη, είναι να κάνω μια απόψυξη στο ψυγείο (πρακτικά δεν έχω κάνει σχεδόν ποτέ και σίγουρα όχι τα τελευταία 5-6 χρόνια) και μετά αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι, να προμηθευτώ θερμοστάτη για αντικατάσταση. Τα εξαρτήματα του ψυγείου μου κι ο θερμοστάτης φαίνονται εδώ από τη σελίδα της General Electric:
https://www.geapplianceparts.com/sto...0/0/UNIT_PARTS

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Λύσε το καπάκι που έχει το θερμοστάτη και ανέβασε φωτο του θερμοστάτη και του πουρου που εδράζεται. Τον κύκλο αποψυξης πως τον κάνει με μηχανικό χρονοδιακοπτη ή πλακέτα?

----------


## lazarefa

Λογικά ο χώρος τοποθέτησης του θερμοστάτη είναι όπως στις φωτό παρακάτω (για να πάρεις μια ιδέα. Αυτή η πλαστική φωλιά κουμπώνει στο μπροστά και στη μέση του άνω μέρους της οροφής του χώρου συντήρησης) :
https://www.amazon.ca/GE-Refrigerato.../dp/B01696HBKU
Απλά στο δικό μου ψυγείο εκεί που γράφει στο αριστερό σημείο της πρόσοψης του θερμοστάτη της φωτό Temperature Control, στο δικό μου έχει έναν διακόπτη για ενεργοποίηση λειτουργίας εξάλειψη υγρασίας στο εσωτερικό του ψυγείου.
Σχετικά με τον κύκλο απόψυξης, ο έλεγχος φαίνεται να γίνεται με πλακέτα, αυτήν εδώ (είναι και ακριβούτσικη):
https://www.geapplianceparts.com/sto...pec/WR09X10032

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το link από amazon που έστειλες μέσα στο box του θερμοστάτη έχει μηχανικό χρονοδιακοπτη αποψυξης. Οπότε , η μηχανικό χρονοδιακοπτη έχει ή πλακέτα. Και τα 2 δεν γίνεται.  Αν μπορείς άνοιξε κανένα καπάκι και πες μας αν έχει και που πλακέτα και αν το box   του θερμοστάτη έχει τον μηχανικό χρονοδιακοπτη.

----------


## lazarefa

Καλημέρα. Έβαλα το link με τις φωτό από το amazon απλά για να πάρεις μια ιδέα ως προς τη διάταξη και τη μορφή του θερμοστάτη. Η εικόνα που έβαλα είναι από παλιότερο παρεμφερές με το δικό μου μοντέλο ψυγείου της GE. Το δικό μου έχει σίγουρα πλακέτα, και μάλιστα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου παρέθεσα και το link με το ανταλλακτικό της πλακέτας που αντιστοιχεί στο δικό μου μοντέλο (GTG15HBM).
Υποψιάζεσαι ότι ίσως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τη λειτουργία απόψυξης;
Χτες πάντως που είχα το ρυθμιστικό του θερμοστάτη στη θέση μεταξύ 2 και 3 (αντί για ακριβώς 3 που το είχα μέχρι πρότινος) ο συμπιεστής φαινόταν να κόβει και να παίρνει με φυσιολογική περιοδικότητα, απλά σε αυτή τη ρύθμιση η συντήρηση μέχρι να ξαναπάρει ο συμπιεστής πάει 5-6 βαθμούς και η κατάψυξη γύρω στους -16, δηλαδή ελαφρά μεγαλύτερες θερμοκρασίες από τις φυσιολογικές (4 συντήρηση, -18 κατάψυξη).
Αν επιχειρήσω να ανοίξω λίγο παραπάνω το θερμοστάτη (να μεγαλώσω την ψύξη εννοώ) στο 3 ή λίγο παραπάνω, εκεί αρχίζει να κολλά και κατεβάζει πολύ θερμοκρασίες σε συντήρηση και κατάψυξη (-3 συντήρηση, -23 κατάψυξη). Σα να έχει χαλάσει η ευαισθησία του θερμοστάτη ένα πράγμα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, υγρασίες, πάγοι κλπ σε συντήρηση ή πάγοι σε κατάψυξη δεν σχηματίζονται.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Με τα συμπτώματα που έχει το ψυγειο σου  δείχνει ότι έχει πρόβλημα η ψύξη και όχι η αποψυξη (πλακετα). 
Αυρο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω είναι πως ο θερμοστατης της συντήρησης μεταβάλλει και την θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης. Συνήθως τα GE έχουν ηλεκτρολογικο σχέδιο στην πλάτη του ψυγείου. Ρίξε μια ματιά μήπως υπάρχει. Αν δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο αν μπορεις λύσε το καπάκι της κατάψυξης και ανέβασε φώτο.

----------


## lazarefa

Η θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης ρυθμίζεται μέσω ενός τάμπερ (κλαπέτου) που υπάρχει στην πλάτη της κατάψυξης. Δες στο μάνιουαλ του ψυγείου
https://products.geappliances.com/Ma...e=49-60252.pdf
στη σελίδα 4 στο κάτω μέρος:
*Frozen Food*At first, set the dial at 3. The frozen food control *movesa damper* to change the amount of cold air that movesfrom the frozen food compartment to the fresh foodcompartment.

Δυστυχώς σήμερα αναχωρώ λόγω Πάσχα οπότε θα ξαναασχοληθώ μετά την Πρωτομαγιά με το ψυγείο. Ευχαριστώ θερμά για το χρόνο και τις συμβουλές σου.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Η θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης ρυθμίζεται από το ταμπερ και της συντήρησης από το θερμοστάτη. Εσύ έχεις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες στη συντήρηση και την κατάψυξη που σημαίνει ότι δεν διαβάζουν σωστά και τα 2.. Λιγο δύσκολο να συμβαίνει αυτό. Ο τρόπος που μετράς τις θερμοκρασίες είναι λανθασμένος γιατί καταγράφεις την θερμοκρασία σε συγκεκριμένη στιγμή και όχι τον μέσο όρο. Επίσης , παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η ποσότητα των τροφίμων και τα ανοίγματα της πόρτας. Αν έχεις λίγα τρόφιμα και η πόρτα δεν ανοίγει συχνά μπορεί η ψύξη να είναι χαμηλότερη (νομιζω ειναι το πιθανότερο σενάριο). Ετσι λειτουργει και το δικο μου ψυγειο με ταμπερ. Πρέπει να πάρεις αρκετές μετρήσεις και να βγάλεις τον μέσο όρο. 
Όσον αφορά την αποψυξη αν έχεις μηχανικό χρονοδιακοπτη στο box του θερμοστάτη και πλακέτα λειτουργεί ως εξης: ο χρονοδιακοπτης σταματά το μοτέρ και γυρίζει στον κύκλο αποψυξης. Η πλακέτα σύμφωνα με τα δεδομένα που έχει αποθηκευσει ( ανοίγματα πόρτας , τελευταία αποψυξη, καταγραφή δεδομένων θερμοκρασιας) ρυθμίζει τον εκατοστε χρόνο αποψυξης.

----------

lazarefa (23-04-19)

----------


## lazarefa

Φίλε μου όντως τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω σχετικά λίγα τρόφιμα και η πόρτα δεν ανοίγει συχνά. Ακόμα κι αν αυτό το γεγονός οδηγεί σε κάπως χαμηλότερες θερμοκρασίες, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάποιες φορές (όχι και τόσο σπάνια πλέον) ο θερμοστάτης φαίνεται να μην κόβει. Ακούγοντας το συμπιεστή να δουλεύει συνέχεια αν επιχειρήσω να τον κόψω περιστρέφοντας το ρυθμιστικό του θερμοστάτη στη θέση 0 απλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα και πρέπει να κόψω την παροχή ρεύματος στο ψυγείο για να σβήσει αναγκαστικά κι ο συμπιεστής. Από αυτό και μόνο δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το θερμοστάτη (ότι κολλάει δηλαδή);

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Αν όντως συμβαίνει αυτό που λες γιατί έχεις και χαμηλή κατάψυξη? Όταν αλλάζεις ρύθμιση στο θερμοστάτη χρειάζεται χρόνος για να κόψει η να πάρει το μοτέρ. Εξαρτάται από τον θερμοστάτη. Στη θέση off έπρεπε να κόβει.

----------


## lazarefa

Κάποιες φορές παλιότερα που φαινόταν να κολλάει ο θερμοστάτης οπότε δούλευε συνέχεια ο συμπιεστής και κατέβαζε υπερβολικά θερμοκρασίες και σε συντήρηση (-3) και σε κατάψυξη (-23) όταν το αντιλαμβανόμουν και γυρνούσα το θερμοστάτη στο 0, έκοβε, που σημαίνει ότι όντως στο 0 κόβει κανονικά. Πλέον τον τελευταίο καιρό όποτε δουλεύει συνέχεια ο συμπιεστής και θέλω να κόψει, δεν κόβει αν γυρίσω το ρυθμιστικό του θερμοστάτη στο 0 (βασικά δεν κόβει σε όποια ρύθμιση κι αν το γυρίσω, σα να είναι αναίσθητος ένα πράγμα), οπότε τότε αναγκάζομαι να διακόπτω την παροχή ρεύματος στο ψυγείο για κανά λεπτό και μετά όταν επαναφέρω το ρεύμα έχει κόψει και θα πάρει μπρος ο συμπιεστής μετά από κάποια ώρα (σωστά αυτή τη φορά αφού θα έχει ανέβει η θερμοκρασία στους θαλάμους).

----------


## nyannaco

Μια και έχεις μπλέξει με μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας, να προτείνω να βάλεις το θερμόμετρο σε ένα τάπερ ή μπουκάλι με νερό, έτσι ώστε να μετράς πραγματική θερμοκρασία τροφίμων και όχι του αέρα, με τις στιγμιαίες μεταβολές της. Θα έχεις καλύτερη εικόνα.

----------

lazarefa (24-04-19)

----------


## lazarefa

Νίκο, δυστυχώς για μένα πέρα από τις όποιες μετρήσεις, υπάρχει και το αντικειμενικό γεγονός ότι κάποιες φορές ο συμπιεστής ξεχνά να κόψει και δεν κόβει ούτε αν γυρίσω το ρυθμιστικό του θερμοστάτη συντήρησης στο 0, ενώ θα έπρεπε να κόβει έστω τότε (εξαναγκασμένα από το χρήστη-εμένα δηλαδή, κι ασχέτως αν έπιασε στο χώρο την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Νίκο, δυστυχώς για μένα πέρα από τις όποιες μετρήσεις, υπάρχει και το αντικειμενικό γεγονός ότι κάποιες φορές ο συμπιεστής ξεχνά να κόψει και δεν κόβει ούτε αν γυρίσω το ρυθμιστικό του θερμοστάτη συντήρησης στο 0, ενώ θα έπρεπε να κόβει έστω τότε (εξαναγκασμένα από το χρήστη-εμένα δηλαδή, κι ασχέτως αν έπιασε στο χώρο την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία).


Αυτό που λες έχει βάση αν θεωρήσεις αυτό που λες εσύ Θερμοστάτη (με την έννοια ότι ο θερμοστάτης ελέγχει με την σειρά του *προς πλακέτα* )
Αλλά αυτό που αναφέρεσαι είναι *θερμοστάτης κλαπέτο* και φυσικά δεν θα σταματήσει .
Ο ασιθητήρας θερμοκρασίας βρίσκεται κάπου αλλού π.χ. στο στοιχεία .
Κλείνοντας το κλαπέτο και εμποδίζοντας μέσω καναλιού να αποβάλλει την ψύξη από κατάψυξη προς συντήρηση ο αισθητήρας που βρίσκεται στο στοιχείο θα αντιδράσει όταν θα έρθει η ώρα του βάση θερμοκρασίας της κατάψυξης .

Το κλείσιμο του ψυγείου λογικά πρέπει να γίνεται από άλλον διακόπτη και όχι από τον διακόπτη (ο ) του κλαπέτου.

----------

lazarefa (24-04-19)

----------


## nyannaco

> Νίκο, δυστυχώς για μένα πέρα από τις όποιες μετρήσεις, υπάρχει και το αντικειμενικό γεγονός ότι κάποιες φορές ο συμπιεστής ξεχνά να κόψει και δεν κόβει ούτε αν γυρίσω το ρυθμιστικό του θερμοστάτη συντήρησης στο 0, ενώ θα έπρεπε να κόβει έστω τότε (εξαναγκασμένα από το χρήστη-εμένα δηλαδή, κι ασχέτως αν έπιασε στο χώρο την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία).


Λάζαρε, δεν αμφισβητώ ότι υπάρχει αντικειμενικά πρόβλημα από τη στιγμή που ο συμπιεστής δεν κόβει. Απλά λέω ότι, εφόσον προσπαθείς να καταγράψεις τη συπμεριφορά σε συνάρτηση με τη θερμοκρασία, καλό είναι να παίρνεις πιο σωστές μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας. Σε τελική ανάλυση, η θερμοκρασία που θέλεις να έχει το ψυγείο είναι αυτή στην οποία διατηρεί τα τρόφιμα, όχι η θερμοκρασία του αέρα στο εσωτερικό του.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Οι θερμοκρασίες που κατεγραψες μπορεί να είναι και φυσιολογικές χωρίς πολλά τρόφιμα κυρίως στην κατάψυξη. Αν ο θερμοστατης της συντήρησης ελέγχει το μοτέρ άλλαξε θερμοστάτη.

----------

lazarefa (24-04-19)

----------


## lazarefa

Φίλε Πέτρο αυτό που εγώ αναφέρω ως θερμοστάτη συντήρησης είναι όντως θερμοστάτης κι όχι κλαπέτο. Κλαπέτο χειροκίνητα ρυθμιζόμενο υπάρχει στο χώρο της κατάψυξης. Σε προηγούμενο ποστ είχα βάλει  φωτό του χώρου του θερμοστάτη συντήρησης από το παρακάτω λινκ (η μόνη διαφορά με το δικό μου είναι στο μηχανισμό ελέγχου απόψυξης, σε εμένα είναι ηλεκτρονικός κι όχι με μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη):
https://www.amazon.ca/GE-Refrigerato.../dp/B01696HBKU

όπου φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι το στοιχείο στο οποίο αναφέρομαι στη συντήρηση του ψυγείου είναι όντως θερμοστάτης (φαίνεται και το πούρο του). Επίσης στο μάνιουαλ της συσκευής που επίσης είχα παραθέσει λινκ του:

https://products.geappliances.com/Ma...e=49-60252.pdf

 αναφέρεται στη σελίδα 4:

*Fresh Food* The fresh food control dial has nine settings plus 0. 1 is the warmest. 9 is the coldest. At first, set the dial at 5. After using the refrigerator, adjust the dial if necessary. Insert a coin into the slot in the middle of the dial toturn the dial. Allow 24 hours for the refrigerator to get cold. *NOTE: Turning the dial to 0 stops cooling in both compartments -*fresh food and frozen food storage- but does not shut off power tothe refrigerator.

*Frozen Food* At first, set the dial at 3. *The frozen food control moves a damper* to change the amount of cold air that moves from the frozen food compartment to the fresh food compartment.

Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, αυτό που εγώ μνημονεύω ως θερμοστάτης συντήρησης είναι όντως θερμοστάτης κι όχι κλαπέτο κι επίσης είναι αυτό που (κανονικά) όταν το ρυθμίζουμε στη θέση 0 πρέπει να κόβει το συμπιεστή (εφόσον βέβαια εκείνη τη στιγμή είναι σε λειτουργία). Αυτό το τελευταίο, το να κόβει δηλαδή ο συμπιεστής ενώ λειτουργεί (συνεχώς κατ΄εμέ, κι ενώ έχει πέραν του δέοντος προηγούμενα κατεβάσει τις θερμοκρασίες σε συντήρηση και κατάψυξη) μόλις περιστρέψουμε το ρυθμιστικό του θερμοστάτη συντήρησης στη θέση 0, δεν συμβαίνει, με αποτέλεσμα για να κόψει ο συμπιεστής να πρέπει να διακόψω την ηλεκτροδότηση του ψυγείου. Αυτό από μόνο του νομίζω δείχνει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος θερμοστάτης, ασχέτως θερμοκρασιών, δε λειτουργεί σωστά, κοινώς κάπου κολλάει.

----------


## lazarefa

Στο παρακάτω βίντεο φαίνεται η διάταξη του θερμοστάτη συντήρησης και η διαδικασία αντικατάστασής του σε ψυγείο GE. Η μόνη διαφορά με το δικό μου (το κέλυφος του χώρου θερμοστάτη είναι πρακτικά ίδιο) είναι ότι σε μένα για την απόψυξη υπάρχει ηλεκτρονική πλακέτα κι όχι μηχανικός χρονοδιακόπτης που φαίνεται στο εν λόγω βίντεο.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhz6HvNPFgI

----------

